#  > Telecomunicações >  > Ubiquiti >  >  Duvida: Ubiquiti Airmax Nanostation Loco M5 5.8 Ghz Mimo 13 Dbi Nano

## athenas1200

Instalei um M5 no meu telhado.
Duvida: Meu vizinho de 30 metros tem um GVT de 35mb. Ele quer dividir comigo.
Meu wirelles no notebook pega com 02 pauzinhos. Mas fica oscilando muito vai de 1mb até 10mb
Comprei o Nanostation Loco M5 5.8. Mas até hoje nem configurei ele pois acabo de fazer a mudança para casa.
Ele vai funcionar para esta modalidade. Pegar o sinal wirells do modem GVT do vizinho de 30 metros
Ou tem uma solução mais estável para mim.
Devo peder tempo em subir no telhado e configurar esta nano ou partir para outro.

Preciso de conselho profissional dos amigos.

Agnaldo Neves
Espirito Santo.

PS: Comprei e instalei o M5 quando estava instalando minhas antenas de tv e um tecnico me sugeriu esta M5.

----------


## Godfather

> Instalei um M5 no meu telhado.
> Duvida: Meu vizinho de 30 metros tem um GVT de 35mb. Ele quer dividir comigo.
> Meu wirelles no notebook pega com 02 pauzinhos. Mas fica oscilando muito vai de 1mb até 10mb
> Comprei o Nanostation Loco M5 5.8. Mas até hoje nem configurei ele pois acabo de fazer a mudança para casa.
> Ele vai funcionar para esta modalidade. Pegar o sinal wirells do modem GVT do vizinho de 30 metros
> Ou tem uma solução mais estável para mim.
> Devo peder tempo em subir no telhado e configurar esta nano ou partir para outro.
> 
> Preciso de conselho profissional dos amigos.
> ...


 O mais certo seria você vender o nano e puxar do seu vizinho via cabo de rede mesmo. Ficará 100% e bem barato. 
Caso não seja possível o cabeamento você terá que comprar outro nano loco m5 para a casa de seu vizinho (para enviar o sinal) e na sua casa o outro para receber. Porém acho que é "overkill" usar um par de nano a essa distância, além de sair muito caro.

----------


## giu0x7

Puxa cabo, mais barato e funciona mesma coisa. Se nao tem com puxar o cabo vai ter que comprar outra nano p/ fazer o ptp.

----------


## DGaba

> O mais certo seria você vender o nano e puxar do seu vizinho via cabo de rede mesmo. Ficará 100% e bem barato. 
> Caso não seja possível o cabeamento você terá que comprar outro nano loco m5 para a casa de seu vizinho (para enviar o sinal) e na sua casa o outro para receber. Porém acho que é "overkill" usar um par de nano a essa distância, além de sair muito caro.


Usa um par de WOM 5000 da Intelbrás, custará R$ 340,00. Olha o datasheet do mesmo. E lógico, compre comigo da Plantec, que tenho melhor preço, melhor atendimento e material estoque. Abraço e à disposição.

----------


## diegofmota

> Instalei um M5 no meu telhado.
> Duvida: Meu vizinho de 30 metros tem um GVT de 35mb. Ele quer dividir comigo.
> Meu wirelles no notebook pega com 02 pauzinhos. Mas fica oscilando muito vai de 1mb até 10mb
> Comprei o Nanostation Loco M5 5.8. Mas até hoje nem configurei ele pois acabo de fazer a mudança para casa.
> Ele vai funcionar para esta modalidade. Pegar o sinal wirells do modem GVT do vizinho de 30 metros
> Ou tem uma solução mais estável para mim.
> Devo peder tempo em subir no telhado e configurar esta nano ou partir para outro.
> 
> Preciso de conselho profissional dos amigos.
> ...


E melhor vc usar uma nano2. pois ela é 2.4, mesma frequencia do wifi. ai vc coloca ela jogando sinal na direção da sua casa.

----------


## Zarttron

Com o M5 não irá funcionar mesmo, pois é frequencia de 5GHZ, se for o caso tente usar uma M2 que com certeza é na mesma faixa de frequencia que a ap de seu vizinho. Agora algo mais robusto, coloca um par de WOM 5000 e seja feliz.

----------


## eerison

compra um acess point da tplink, que resolve.

ou puxa o cabo, e dentro da sua casa coloca um roteador simples apenas para mandar o sinal wifi.

----------


## DGaba

> Com o M5 não irá funcionar mesmo, pois é frequencia de 5GHZ, se for o caso tente usar uma M2 que com certeza é na mesma faixa de frequencia que a ap de seu vizinho. Agora algo mais robusto, coloca um par de WOM 5000 e seja feliz.


Usar material nacional é sempre mais seguro. E a WOM tem uma ótima relação custo/benefício, R$ 340,00 o par!
Daniel - Plantec Distr. - 11 2147 3295

----------


## explosat

Boa noite pessoal !!! 
Aproveitando o tópico aqui no forum.
Tenho dois nanostation nano loco m5 e quero dividir a conexão com um escritorio que estou montando na rua de baixo (la não chega gvt).
Tenho 2 nano loco m5 e o modem gvt. 
Faço a seguinte pergunta, consigo compartilhar minha internet com esses equipamentos ?
Des de já Obrigado ha todos !!

----------


## leonardoads

consegue sim desde que tenha visada vai fechar tranquilo.

----------

